# 2017 Muzzy Deer



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a great time on the muzzy deer hunt with my 10 year old son... his first deer hunt with me. He talked me into pulling the trigger on this little 2pt the first night. He was pretty excited and did a great job helping with the pack out.

The full write up can be read here: http://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2017/10/2017-muzzleloader-deer-hunt.html


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Nice! For me its more about the memories than the size.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

As always, great write up and photos! Looks like it was a great time. I'm looking forward to taking my boy out with me in a few years.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That picture is worth more than any big buck.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Well done,
Now grill him up some backstraps, the real trophy.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Great Job. That is awesome that you were able to have your son with you. Congrats!What a priceless memory


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Very good write up...


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome! My favorite hunts always seem to have more to do with whose with me and the adventure we have together rather than the size of the animal. I'm sure your boy will remember this hunt for a long time!


----------

